# regarding mh-cet exam



## dashang (May 7, 2015)

hello, when is mh-cet exam for MBA are held ? Once or twice  a year ?
and when ?


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

If I am not wrong the exam was today in the morning.


----------



## dashang (May 10, 2015)

no that were results . Ok . its now online or paper based and how much marks


----------

